# Smokin' in the Igloo



## Adrienne1 (Feb 3, 2008)

is calling it a night.  Photo submitted, check in the mail   

My stupid camera became possessed today, so we missed a lot of the 'smoker side action'.  Wouldn't take a picture no matter how nicely I asked it to. . . . sigh.   Oh well, better luck next time!

We wish everyone good luck, and here's to smoke in your eye . . .


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> is calling it a night.  Photo submitted, check in the mail
> 
> My stupid camera became possessed today, so we missed a lot of the 'smoker side action'.  Wouldn't take a picture no matter how nicely I asked it to. . . . sigh.   Oh well, better luck next time!
> 
> We wish everyone good luck, and here's to smoke in your eye . . .


The camera probably froze


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 5, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Feb 5, 2008)

My camera quit on me at -20 in Wyoming last week


----------

